# 50/50 Race again this weekend 9/4/10



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Alrighty Mike is back from his vacation and he gave me the go ahead, we will do another 50/50 race this weekend 9/4/10 the snack bar should be open as well. 

Racing starts at 6pm sign up closes at 5:30, $20.00 the first class, $10.00 the secound.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

The skillett will be there.................!troll!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

With new ride?


skillett said:


> The skillett will be there.................!troll!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

JANKEII said:


> With new ride?


 you know it.......


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Got to love a new ride...:doowapsta


skillett said:


> you know it.......


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

K_dot_Sto may also be there, with the same ol' who doo, plus the Hyper with some Double D's. Man I love that phrase....Double D's.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Bump,


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

maybe this week


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

How did gas buggy go last week? Sports/expert or just one class?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmmm...might have to think about it


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

kstoracing said:


> How did gas buggy go last week? Sports/expert or just one class?


about 7 in sportsman including PHIL :tongue:

5 or 6 in expert

6 or 7 in electric buggy


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> about 7 in sportsman including PHIL :tongue:
> 
> 5 or 6 in expert
> 
> 6 or 7 in electric buggy


 It's the only way i can run Nitro...Honestly i thought it was going to be an easy win, Boy was i wrong there are some fast guys coming up in sportsman..Well that or I'm just really slow..prob a little bit of both.lol


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Big Phil said:


> It's the only way i can run Nitro...Honestly i thought it was going to be an easy win, Boy was i wrong there are some fast guys coming up in sportsman..Well that or I'm just really slow..prob a little bit of both.lol


Phil,

When I take you fishing Do you want to use my daughters rod?










And if you don't catch a bigger fish than Brandon your new name will be 
" masterbaiter" :tongue:, We will try to make it Saturday.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Well you know I will be there... Phil be prepared this week....


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, bring some of that fish too. I can grill some of that there. Fish is about as big as your are...lol.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

It's a 3 day weekend can we have the race on Sunday or monday?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Matt tell your wife that you are racing Saturday and that you will clean the bathrooms and wash the cloths on Sunday. You need to get your man card back.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

mmorrow said:


> Matt tell your wife that you are racing Saturday and that you will clean the bathrooms and wash the cloths on Sunday. You need to get your man card back.


Mark,

The problem with Saturdays is, My sancho route goes to cinco ranch and since I raced last week the ladies are pushing me real hard to come and service them this week. So can ya help me out ?:help: :biggrin:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

nelson6500 said:


> Mark,
> 
> The problem with Saturdays is, My sancho route goes to cinco ranch and since I raced last week the ladies are pushing me real hard to come and service them this week. So can ya help me out ?:help: :biggrin:


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Holy sheet, i will make 2 weeks in a row....look out beeshesssss


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Matt I took care of your route today.
Where do I send my invoice. Talk about taking one for the team. Today is going to cost you.

see ya Saturday.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> ... the ladies are pushing me real hard to come and service them this week.


and this is a problem?:biggrin:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Depends on the type of ladies we talking.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

like I said


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

kstoracing said:


> Depends on the type of ladies we talking.


Lets go fishing


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds like you're sharing there bro....lol. 


trying to keep the forum PG....lol. So I won't continue you with the usual pole comment...lol. i would normally make.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> Lets go fishing


 Hell yea I'll swap my mugen for a fishing pole right now..


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

:bounce:


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

come on matt that picture is five years old.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

oh yea and it was my B-day


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't think catches like that spoils with age. Maybe too many Oreos, but not simply age....lol.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Man it looks like the weather is going to be perfect Saturday night. I saw a low of 66 for Sunday morning. Sweet!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm ready


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Finaly race day!:bounce:


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Great night of racing. Good job to everyone!


----------

